# Flat Faced Fittings for Tractor Remotes?



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I have not tried going to a dealer to visually check but was wondering if any of the Newer tractors are using the "Bobcat" style flat faced fitting on the hydraulic remotes. My Kubota seems to always have a frustrating leak at the remotes. I have changed the O-rings numerous times with little to no improvement.

It would not be a cheap change. The fittings I priced averaged close to $50 each so it would get close to $1,000 to change everything over.

Any ideas to remedy my current fittings or suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Are you saying that your Kubota leaks from each remote?

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have a 'little' experience with the flat faced fittings. The reason for the 'little' part, is I find them a PIA. In my case it didn't take much pressure to my connecting/disconnecting damn near impossible. More than once I had to unscrew the fitting (allowing oil to leak, relieving pressure), before I could connect/disconnect.

How much pressure, you might ask? Well if I disconnected when colder (nighttime) and tried to connect during heat of the day type pressure. I even made connectors to put on the end of the lines, with an air space (to relieve pressure build up). I can't find pictures right now, but similar to what you would put on a water line in a house to stop the pipe banging.

Found pictures of what I created, (the hook on the end is to hang them, while keeping air where I want it):





  








Hy Relief 02




__
r82230


__
Feb 19, 2020











  








Hy Relief 01




__
r82230


__
Feb 19, 2020








Needless to say, have adapted all of them that I use on a regular basis to poppet type (what is standard on most non-green tractors, I think).

How old is your K-bota? Perhaps, you need to replace the females because of age/usage?

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

A friend has removed most of his flat face couplers from his excavator for leaks.

I have one coupler on my MF that leaks, I've changed the 0-ring several times but the dealer keeps giving me generic o-rings from a kit and they aren't quite right. Is your dealer ordering the right one?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

dvcochran said:


> I have not tried going to a dealer to visually check but was wondering if any of the Newer tractors are using the "Bobcat" style flat faced fitting on the hydraulic remotes. My Kubota seems to always have a frustrating leak at the remotes. I have changed the O-rings numerous times with little to no improvement.
> 
> It would not be a cheap change. The fittings I priced averaged close to $50 each so it would get close to $1,000 to change everything over.
> 
> Any ideas to remedy my current fittings or suggestions greatly appreciated.





r82230 said:


> How old is your K-bota? Perhaps, you need to replace the females because of age/usage?
> 
> Larry


That was my thought as well. Sometime the repair is beyond simple o-ring replacement.

What style are they? I upgraded my NH from generic to push/pull so I can hook up under pressure .

https://www.allpartsstore.com/ItemDetl.htm?B2BSessionID=200219276322290&CategorySeq=M&SelcBrand=FD&SelcMachn=TRACTOR&SelcModel=&SelcSectn=&SelcSubsc=&SearchDesc=1&TextSearch=COUPLER&ItemNumber=5179558


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

There must be something wrong with the existing couplers. They don't typically leak just for the fun of it. If there are real O rings in there (compared to the "quad X" ring that CIH used) is there supposed to be a backing ring behind it? If there is a backing ring is it in the right place? They need to be away from the oil side of the O ring. Is the male side of the coupler worn or damaged?

I've used the flat face skid steer couplers some and I'm not impressed. They can leak too.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Look at the male ends also to be sure it's not rust pitted or has road rash.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Vol said:


> Are you saying that your Kubota leaks from each remote?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Pretty much, yes.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

r82230 said:


> I have a 'little' experience with the flat faced fittings. The reason for the 'little' part, is I find them a PIA. In my case it didn't take much pressure to my connecting/disconnecting damn near impossible. More than once I had to unscrew the fitting (allowing oil to leak, relieving pressure), before I could connect/disconnect.
> 
> How much pressure, you might ask? Well if I disconnected when colder (nighttime) and tried to connect during heat of the day type pressure. I even made connectors to put on the end of the lines, with an air space (to relieve pressure build up). I can't find pictures right now, but similar to what you would put on a water line in a house to stop the pipe banging.
> 
> ...


The tractor is a 2005 with about 1200 hours.

I have flat faced fitting on my skid steer and have not had the problem you are describing (I think). Are you saying you cannot neutralize the pressure on flat faced fittings?


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

slowzuki said:


> A friend has removed most of his flat face couplers from his excavator for leaks.
> 
> I have one coupler on my MF that leaks, I've changed the 0-ring several times but the dealer keeps giving me generic o-rings from a kit and they aren't quite right. Is your dealer ordering the right one?


No. I have been doing exactly what you describe, getting out of one of my kit boxes. When I went to Kubota the check they did exactly the same thing. I have tried both standard and metric O-rings. I just double check and the illustrated parts list on the Kubota does not even show an internal O-ring in the female side.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Gearclash said:


> There must be something wrong with the existing couplers. They don't typically leak just for the fun of it. If there are real O rings in there (compared to the "quad X" ring that CIH used) is there supposed to be a backing ring behind it? If there is a backing ring is it in the right place? They need to be away from the oil side of the O ring. Is the male side of the coupler worn or damaged?
> 
> I've used the flat face skid steer couplers some and I'm not impressed. They can leak too.


For clarification, they only leak when something is connected.

I am not familiar with he backing ring. I will need help for someone besides my local dealer. When I checked with them they did exactly what I did and just got O-rings out of a standard kit.

I believe I also tried a quad ring.

If flat faced fittings are worse, I guess I will replace one male/female set and see how it changes.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If the quick couplers on my M7040 leaked with male tip installed I would try replacing o-ring/back up washer with correct parts from a Kubota seal kit(3C001-97270) @ $7.10 each rather than generic o-rings


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

dvcochran said:


> If flat faced fittings are worse, I guess I will replace one male/female set and see how it changes.


I wouldn't say flat face couplers are any worse, but they do have problems just like quick couplers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

dvcochran said:


> Are you saying you cannot neutralize the pressure on flat faced fittings?


Yes, that is part of the problem, the other part is the old fart that is connecting the fittings. Seems he isn't the man (strength wise) he use to think he was.  He can just about get them connected and runs out of strength, with the flat ones sooner.

Larry


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

r82230 said:


> Yes, that is part of the problem, the other part is the old fart that is connecting the fittings. Seems he isn't the man (strength wise) he use to think he was.  He can just about get them connected and runs out of strength, with the flat ones sooner.
> 
> Larry


What I found out with my bobcat mini ex and the hammer is that I have to cut the motor off then cut the ignition key back on then turn on all circuitry, then work each lever or button switch twice while I sing "Climb every mountain". If I hold my mouth just right all pressure is released. However, I usually tap them using an adjustable wrench and hammer and use an adjustable wrench and wrecking bar to reassemble for the point Larry makes. As long as I release pressure on my farm equipment before disconnecting hoses, I never have any issues with connections.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The proper Oring size is 13/16” X 1 1/16”X 1/8” Part no. 2-211N674-70. Actual measurements are .796 “ ID and .139” cross section. That is a Parker part number.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Tx Jim said:


> If the quick couplers on my M7040 leaked with male tip installed I would try replacing o-ring/back up washer with correct parts from a Kubota seal kit(3C001-97270) @ $7.10 each rather than generic o-rings


Jim,

Where did you find this number? I see nothing when searching under M9000's.

Thanks, I will order 4 sets since I am pretty sure there are no back up washers in there. Didn't even know they were a thing.

I checked Coleman's and Messick and neither show an exploded view. Do you where I can find one?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry for confusion but I couldn't locate o-ring for hyd coupler in M9000 parts catalog either. Part # I posted is for my M7040.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The oring size I posted is for quick couplers for 3rd function and similar connectors.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Kubota only seems to use about 3 or 4 types of couplers on their various models. I’ve used m-135x couplers on my m-120, look identical in every way.


----------

